# Dutch Nationals 2009 live result link



## Ton (Nov 10, 2009)

For this weekend you can use the link below for the live results

You can also check your registration of your events by clicking on your name 

Dutch Nationals 2009 live result link


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 10, 2009)

yay

thanks for the link


----------



## TMOY (Nov 11, 2009)

When I click on my name it says "Error: competitor not found"...

Edit: apparently there's a problem with the competitors with diacritics in their names. Daniël Hop and Robin Blöhm are also "not found".


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 11, 2009)

TMOY said:


> When I click on my name it says "Error: competitor not found"...
> 
> Edit: apparently there's a problem with the competitors with diacritics in their names. Daniël Hop and Robin Blöhm are also "not found".


Works fine for me, what browser/os are you using?


----------



## Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

Ton said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > When I click on my name it says "Error: competitor not found"...
> ...


----------



## TMOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Ton said:


> Your page is
> http://www.speedcubing.com/events/nk2009/results/competitors.php#Fran%E7ois+Court%E8s
> 
> Which work fine for IE8 or Chrome with Windows XP


OK, the link works, thanks.
I'm using Firefox with Linux Mandriva, and apparently the problem is with Firefox only, I just tried with Konqueror and it's OK with it.


----------



## Ton (Nov 11, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Your page is
> ...



Interesting, I will try Firefox with windows XP see if that works

Yep works fine with Firefox 3.5.5 with Windows XP, I guess it is your setting of the Character Encoding ;in the View tab You can select 
ISO-8859-1
I guess it is now on your firefox on a other value, if I select ISO-8859-15 in firefox the page will not load


----------



## TMOY (Nov 11, 2009)

I had ISO-8859-1 selected when I first tried. I tried Unicode (ISO-8859-15 is not offered to me as a choice) and it still didn't work, I switched back to ISO-8859-1 and now it works :confused:
My Firefox has been updated recently, I think the problem might come from that.


----------



## Ton (Nov 14, 2009)

Time of the result post does not match CET , due to the server update , wich is now in a different time zone


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 14, 2009)

tomorrow i will come for 3x3


----------



## Ton (Nov 14, 2009)

Day one is completed some nice NR's FW, OH single


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice job, Erik! 0.88 magic, 15.69 OH and 26 FMC! We are brothers now! 

Can't wait for day 2!


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 14, 2009)

yes tomorrow is my second competition i will be there for 3x3


----------



## Rudinie (Nov 14, 2009)

The results for the qualifications 3x3x3 aren't complete, i only see three results. Is this still in progress or will the rest of the competitors have to show their skills tomorrow?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 14, 2009)

Maarten's Magic average:

2.91+2, DNF, 1:11.68 (42s memo), 1:52.97 (58s memo, on vid), 20.68 (OH) = 1:08.44 average!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 14, 2009)

Rudinie said:


> The results for the qualifications 3x3x3 aren't complete, i only see three results. Is this still in progress or will the rest of the competitors have to show their skills tomorrow?



The 333 is scheduled for tomorrow. I guess the 3 people who competed today are people who won't be able to attend the competition tomorroz.


----------



## Rama (Nov 14, 2009)

I told Erik in the morning that I would be cross at him if he would break my NR single for OH.
He could've done WR with his pll at 10.xx, but no WR, just breaking my NR!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 15, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Rudinie said:
> 
> 
> > The results for the qualifications 3x3x3 aren't complete, i only see three results. Is this still in progress or will the rest of the competitors have to show their skills tomorrow?
> ...



So what exactly is the point of this regulation?

9l)	All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 15, 2009)

i should have won


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm glad there's a live result. Now I can tell my father he can call when the times are up for Rubik's Cube qualification instead of him randomly calling me mid-solve


----------



## guusrs (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Dutchies

Erik, congratz with your magnificant 26 moves for FMC.
And Rama back on track with 18 seconds average OH.
Sorry I didn't make it to Zwolle
Anyone has the fmc-scramble for me?

Guus


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 15, 2009)

Bryan said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > Rudinie said:
> ...



9r)	A qualification round is a round of an event held before the first round of the event.

Both rules apply here and only guessing that 3 people were allowed to compete before time are wrong.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 15, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TMOY said:
> ...



Read the rest of 9r. I can't see where the time-limits for the qualification round are (of course, I can't read Dutch). But if this is a qualification round, then I would expect Erik Akkersdijk wouldn't compete in it. If anyone is pre-qualified, he is.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 15, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Read the rest of 9r. I can't see where the time-limits for the qualification round are (of course, I can't read Dutch). But if this is a qualification round, then I would expect Erik Akkersdijk wouldn't compete in it. If anyone is pre-qualified, he is.



You're right, i missed that. Perhaps they just held an improvised qualification round, but I don't know if the results would be official.


----------



## Rudinie (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't wanna be a pain in the *&^ss but doesn't "live" mean something like instant, as it happens, right away? ;-)


----------



## Rama (Nov 15, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> i should have won



magic?


----------



## Erik (Nov 15, 2009)

wonderful competition! 
So many highlights!
First: 3x3, wonderful average of 5, 8.33 was non-lucky! As well as the other 9. Too bad about the 11.00 it had a G-perm which was at least 2.50 seconds. Otherwise it would've been sub-10 avg, but whatever.
OH was good too, 15 was non-lucky too, it'll be on Youtube soon because Maria videotaped it  I started J perm at 10.low apparently.... should've been WR.
At 4x4 I almost had sub-40 with PLL parity but I decided to POP in the 2nd last move ^^
5x5 was not good but at least a good single time 
magic was rubbish too, but out of nowhere boom 0.88 
6x6 was a good steady all-under-3 average
FMC: yay yay yay, premove on inverse scramble, build some nice blocks together and BAM in 11 moves (incl pre-move) for F2L without one pair which was already paired then. So I couldn't find anything nice with this and solved all edges with 1 move cancellation with the last move of the 11, skipped some moves with that same algorithm at the start of the first 3 cycle (it was a 5 cycle for corners after I solved edges) and then the last 3 corners skipped at the end with the premove. Could've been sub-25 maybe if I put the 2 commutators in the middle of the solution (especially the last one).
Solution will follow later if I'm at home again.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 15, 2009)

As i said before, amazing job, Erik! 



Erik said:


> 8.33 was non-lucky! As well as the other 9.
> 
> 15 was non-lucky too, it'll be on Youtube soon because Maria videotaped it



Don't tell me, the 3x3 solves weren't taped. :S


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 15, 2009)

What was your 3x3 average, Erik?

Edit: heard on the grapevine that it was 10.49.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 15, 2009)

Breandan said it was 10.49.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 16, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Anyone has the fmc-scramble for me?


Here it is: R U2 B2 F U F' L2 F' R2 D2 F L D' R' D U' R U
I found a nice solution in 34 moves after ~30 minutes, and an improvement to 33 less than 10 minutes before the time limit. I think it can still be improved but Erik's 26 would have been very difficult to beat anyway.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 16, 2009)

Rudinie said:


> I don't wanna be a pain in the *&^ss but doesn't "live" mean something like instant, as it happens, right away? ;-)



+1


----------



## Ton (Nov 16, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Rudinie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wanna be a pain in the *&^ss but doesn't "live" mean something like instant, as it happens, right away? ;-)
> ...



On 11 nov speedcubing.com was moved to a new server, somehow the access rights where changes on in the night from 14th/15th by the provider. Which resulted that I could not access the admin page which I need to download

Btw it was a test, but the change to the new provider -it was taken over by an other company- had some unwanted side affects where we are still must recover access and some files.

btw I had a UMTS connection (my prive phone) so I reconnected all the time else it would become very expensive .


----------



## Ton (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.rtvoost.nl/nieuws/default.aspx?nid=103788

News item Dutch local TV

At the moment Mats had the second time of the world which he lost to Erik the same day

btw We now have 3 Dutch cubers in the top 20 of the world....


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

Congratulation Erik , I do love you took it back your CROWN as The Best Dutch cuber, No One Els !!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

Tonight , I´ll up load all videos at Dutch Champs 2009.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 16, 2009)

Ton said:


> http://www.rtvoost.nl/nieuws/default.aspx?nid=103788
> 
> News item Dutch local TV
> 
> ...


damn, silverlight.

I'll have to find a windows pc somewhere


edit: got it, VLC can play it


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> As i said before, amazing job, Erik!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm afraid they weren't though  the average had 3 bad G perms 
Atm I have a class so I can't put down my FMC yet.

@Ton, I assume the WCA ID's from Nora and Jacqueline will be updated respectively created? Somehow all of results and times pages are not visible atm :S


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik , as I said : *Tonight*.


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait, so you mean you did tape some solves of the first round? I was only talking about my 3x3 solves of the first round in my previous post. But I guess I'll find out tonight 

Just to emphasize: 8.33 is non-lucky WR  (lol I'm so happy with it, J perm (L) )


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm writing about Final OH and Final 3x3x3 speedy Gonzalez


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

Final 3x3x3 OH and 3x3x3 speedy Gonzalez are more attractive to me. No One Else


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> Wait, so you mean you did tape some solves of the first round? I was only talking about my 3x3 solves of the first round in my previous post. But I guess I'll find out tonight
> 
> Just to emphasize: 8.33 is non-lucky WR  (lol I'm so happy with it, J perm (L) )


Didn't Nakajima do a full-step 8.72 along with his PLL skip?:confused:


----------



## TMOY (Nov 16, 2009)

Is it just me or is 8.33 faster than 8.72 ?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 16, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Is it just me or is 8.33 faster than 8.72 ?



+1


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 16, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Didn't Nakajima do a full-step 8.72 along with his PLL skip?:confused:



Yes, he did! Don't be confused.


----------



## Ton (Nov 16, 2009)

Ton said:


> @Ton, I assume the WCA ID's from Nora and Jacqueline will be updated respectively created? Somehow all of results and times pages are not visible atm :S



Well Ron added the results last night and the ID's, but you can check this link what happened to the WCA database


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

FMC solution:
scramble: R U2 B2 F U F' L2 F' R2 D2 F L D' R' D U' R U
I took the inverse scramble so: U' R' U D' R D L' F' D2 R2 F L2 F U' F' B2 U2 R'
Premove: B2

start: L D L, oooh everything looks nice now... lets make the block on the back before the block that I focussed on in the first place:
R' F B2 D, so nice everything  F2. Now it's possible to finish the F2L minus one pair with U' L and do this in only 10 moves and a premove.
instead I solved all edges:
L L U F U' F' L'. Then the first commutator: L F L' B L F' L' B'. Where some stuff cancels out nicely. 
Last 3 corners: B (setup, L F' L' B' L F L' ) B' L' B'. Where the last move skips a move with the premove:
Total:
L D L R' F B2 D F2 L2 U F U' L' B L F' L F' L' B' L F L' B L' B (26)
I'm sure there is something nicer to find and at least the last commutator could've been implemented somewhere in the solution so it would skip some more moves. I didn't try this because I know I always need a lot time to finally get an inverted solution to work on the original scramble... 
Yay NR  Sorry Guus...

@ Ton, yeah I saw that 1 minute after posting that, sorry. I can't search that good if I have to pretend I'm paying attention to what the teacher is telling us...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh daymmmn I read 8.83. Haha

8.83
8.33
SEE THE SIMILARITY


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> 8.33 is non-lucky WR




Yes, now you have both the lucky and the non lucky 3x3 single record = must be counted as two WRs


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Nakajima do a full-step 8.72 along with his PLL skip?:confused:
> ...



I thought he did full-step 8.72 along with his OLL skip?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 16, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



You are right! My bad also.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

Huh, why isn't my 22.61 average on square-1 counted as an NR?

Did you know...
- I went slow on BLD to make sure I got a success?
- The scramble was really too easy to get sup-2 on?
- I still got 2:15?
- Erik beat me by just 8 seconds?
- There were 3 Dutch people who got a success?
- Sander got third because of that with a 9:41 solve?
- I got a 1:28 practising just before BLD?
- My FMC was crap?
- It had a really awesome start though?
- My average of 100 on Friday seemed to be a pretty good estimation of my skills?
- It was 13.76, and my first and second round averages were 13.73 and 13.69, respectively?
- I totally failed in the finals?
- My 6.88 average in pyraminx had a counting 8.28 with pop?
- It would have been sooooo NR if I hadn't had that pop?
- Arnaud got a 19.xy solve in which he saw the whole solution when he still had 2 F2L slots left?
- Rama beat my 5x5 single?
- He somehow got 1:31?
- Jacco and me own at teamsolving?
- In one solve, we got a ZBF2L case we both knew?
- We use different algs for that case?
- We also got a 38.88 nonlucky?
- It was our first sub-50?
- I own at Magic BLD?
- I don't own at Magic OH?
- I got 1:08 average?
- I don't really care?
- I finally got my FMC trophy from WC?
- Maria is going to kill me if I'm not coming to The Hague Open?
- Mats' 21s square-1 solve had a 10 second PLL?
- He uses Baum? 
- His last solve in the 3x3 finals was 9.71+2, which made him lose to Erik by 0.01 second?
- I haven't been practising megaminx at all lately, but I still got 1:22 average, which is a lot better than normal for me?
- I have to beat Erik next year?
- I had a full ZB solve in OH?
- It was 24.71?


----------



## Rama (Nov 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - Rama beat my 5x5 single?
> - He somehow got 1:31?



Staying calm and using your lookahead is the key... and apparently not practicing big cubes at all.


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

Did you know???
- My mom competed? She got a PLL skip too in her first competition!
- We convinced Choconel to compete after all? She got some pepernoten in return...
- Julia, a girl from my old high school was there too, but was too scared to compete? 
- My pyraminx got stolen or lost at WC so I had to borrow a pyraminx? 
- I broke loads of competition records this competition?
- I almost feel sorry for getting the OH single record? It belongs to Rama! (maybe this will motivate him to practice more!)
- Rama replied that it would be only justified if he now took my two-handed single record?
- After the first day during dinner Arnaud suggested that I picked up my gf that same night?
- After 5 hours of driving that night I did it? 
- She, my mom, or my new blue F type brought me luck apparently?
- It was a nice competition but the people walking by had no idea what was going on since there was not any form of promotion? (no banner, no giant cardboard cubes etc.)
- There was still a big crowd for the BLD and 3x3 finals?
- Pepernoten?
- Colour neutral FTW at OH?
- Hoppa is back? (after 8.33)
- 3 sub-10's in 15 solves is... hmm well not that special?
- 10.49 was a surprise because the day before I averaged 12.xx of 12 while racing Breandan? It was cold and at Arnaud's place so bad light though (a)
- Apparently its irrelevant if I do 6-2-2-2 pairing or 2-2-2-2-2-2 pairing at 4x4?
- Alexander Ooms was there again? 
- We missed Joël van Noort, Hakan Deniz, Jaap Scherphuis, Guus Razoux Schultz and Hans van der Zijden though? 
- Rama would be very good (I think he can manage sub1:30 avg) at 5x5 if he practices it!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> Did you know???
> ...
> - We missed Joël van Noort, Hakan Deniz, Jaap Scherphuis, Guus Razoux Schultz and *Jaap van der Zijden* though?


Wuh?


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

Waar zie jij Jaap staan?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

The text under Erik's signature said:


> Last edited by Erik : 17 Minutes Ago at 08:53 PM.


What?


----------



## Rama (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> Waar zie jij Jaap staan?



No, you just failed Erik.

Yes I take the NR OH single as a personal atttack to me, instead of a WR you only wanted the NR to annoy me... That's hitting below the belt man. Grapje hóór broeder, maar deze analfabeten kunnen het toch niet lezen.


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

haha you got me, I just typed too fast

Did you know?
- Maria makes such lovely spicyyy  noodle soup?
- Robin (Kwant) shaved his skin instead of his chin hairs?
- It was on his OH hand too?
- Mats got a PLL skip in the finals?
- I guess this makes up for his +2? (or vice versa)
- The spellenspektakel is way too expensive for the stuff they offer? (€6 for parking and €20 for entrance for both days, €3,50 for just one hotdog sandwich and pretty much nothing else to eat...)
- 7 out of 38 competitors was female? (that's a bit more than 18%!)
- I'm sorry for Rama (again!)


----------



## guusrs (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> FMC solution:
> scramble: R U2 B2 F U F' L2 F' R2 D2 F L D' R' D U' R U
> I took the inverse scramble so: U' R' U D' R D L' F' D2 R2 F L2 F U' F' B2 U2 R'
> Premove: B2
> ...



Erik,

It is a splendid solution, You deserve that NR! And you beated Arnaud (who was a NR-holder too)!

I'm not sure If I would have found that 10 moves start. I will found the inverse scramble with pre-move B2 
(because on the normal scramble the first move B2 makes extra pairs). But if I would have found L D L as a start.....
....I will use your frame: L.D L R' F B2 D F2 L2 U F U' L' B L F' L' B (18), sticker the 3 corners, solve, rescramble and after 2 minutes find: L U2 L' D L U2 L' D' for inserting at the dot. 5 moves cancel, resulting in 21 moves.
So solve for regular scramble: B' L F L' B' L U F' U' L2 F2 D' B2 F' R U2 L' D' L U2 L2 (*21*)
I should not skip dutch competitions......
Gus


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > FMC solution:
> ...




I'm beyond amazed. Congrats to Erik for such an efficient solve! Now you are a master of speed and slow cubing!


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Did anyone who was saturday at Dutch Nationals take by accident my rubik's clock?
I forget to take mine with me 
Please send me a message if you got it or know who got it.


----------



## Erik (Nov 17, 2009)

Guus that made me depressed, I thought I needed at least 20 minutes to build-in that commutator somewhere, but it was so obvious!!! I feel stupid now 
And I should bring the little numbered stickers next time 
Nice find though!


----------



## scylla (Nov 17, 2009)

> - Sander got third because of that with a 9:41 solve?



Did you know I was very surpised but happy with that?! 

To make you feel better:

- it was my first official and my 6th (official + unofficial )complete blindfold attempt ever 
- I have a succes rate of 50% now (and 100% in tournaments, I think its better to never compete again  )
- I lost about 30 seconds to get back in concentration after I rememberd that I was started with the wrong edge at permutation
- I lost about 2 minutes more to analyse what the effect was on my cube.
- It took about 5 seconds to fix it 

Is there anyone who has made a picture from my (probably once in a lifetime ) priceceremony ?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 17, 2009)

scylla said:


> Is there anyone who has made a picture from my (probably once in a lifetime ) priceceremony ?



Oh Sander, I'm afraid I missed yours  I have photos from most top 3 finishers, but the BLD podium seems to be missing. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/sets/72157622814979256/

I think I got distracted for some reason and was too late to snap a picture. Maybe Maria has one?


----------



## Mats Valk (Nov 17, 2009)

Erik said:


> - Mats got a PLL skip in the finals?
> - I guess this makes up for his +2? (or vice versa)


not for 2 +2's in one round


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 17, 2009)

Mats Valk said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > - Mats got a PLL skip in the finals?
> ...



13.56 would have been your worst time anyway. That +2 didn't affect your average at all, but you are right, that's bad luck.


----------



## Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

Mats Valk said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > - Mats got a PLL skip in the finals?
> ...



This skip was luck, and the 2 +2 is your own doing , in my opinion can be prevented if you would learn what the U move must be before/while starting the PLL


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2009)

Ton said:


> Mats Valk said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



Even if you know what AUF you need after PLL that doesn't mean you won't ever +2. I had a +2 this weekend that did affect my average. I knew I had to do a U move after PLL, but I was rushing to finish and did not turn hard enough so the cube didn't rotate far enough. Bad luck..


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the +2 rule should be removed at all! Cubers would finally learn how to finish a solve.


----------



## mazei (Nov 18, 2009)

+2 could also be an accident. I've had plenty of +2s on my 2x2 and 4x4 when I finish, one of the layers would hit the table and turn. Darn physics.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2009)

I had 2 +2s in the first round at MIT also (on a 10.80 and 9.65)  Without them, my average would've been 11.13 instead of 11.94.


----------



## Mats Valk (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the +2 must change in a penalty wich is different for every event.
Like a +1 voor 2x2 but a +10 for 7x7 or something like that.


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe voor. I like dutch.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 18, 2009)

Mats Valk said:


> I think the +2 must change in a penalty wich is different for every event.
> Like a +1 voor 2x2 but a +10 for 7x7 or something like that.



I disagree. I think +2 should be changed to DNF.


----------



## Mats Valk (Nov 18, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Mats Valk said:
> 
> 
> > I think the +2 must change in a penalty wich is different for every event.
> ...



but than the half of the magic average's will be DNF


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 18, 2009)

Mats Valk said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Mats Valk said:
> ...



Exactly! We need to learn to solve our puzzles. Especially in competition.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 18, 2009)

joey said:


> Hehe voor. I like dutch.



Hehe Joey. I like Mats. Slaap lekker.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2009)

Mats Valk said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Mats Valk said:
> ...



No, the magic needs to just have a different definition instead of two tiles. If you're above 45 degrees, DNF.


----------

